# Deal or Dud?



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I bought this jacket at Goodwill for $2.99. I was going to dye it black for one of my witches to wear at my 2007 Haunt. But I like the color, so I'm going to see what it looks like under a black light. If it looks good I'll keep it the color it is.. If not I'll dye it black.. 
What do ya'll think....Deal or Dud??? Green or Black???

My son is modeling it for me...lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like it! 

I would use it like that, but then again, my witches are in all kinds of colors and only 2 are in black.

If you do decide to dye it you might want to snip a piece from the inside and test it first. Some things won't take dye and I'd be leary about that metallic sheen.

But I think it is a great buy!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

leave it as is


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

$2.99 ? Definitely a deal and a half...

I would use as it is as well rather than messing with dyes. Great find!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Good Deal!!!! :> I'd leave it also. Unless you really want to do something to it, you could add rhinestones, or drawings to it, some laces or trims.. Something to that effect. :> Very nice find Naturepixie!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You could also do a sort of cheap silk screening effect! I've got a link if you'd like it. :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great Deal !
keep it as is.
you could always do a black cape over it,if you wanted


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Pimpin! Keep it real, dog!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good deal either way. It all depends on what "look" you want.

You can always add stitch work including other fabric overlays, beads, etc... for interesting black light effects.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You risk ruining it with the dye if it doesn't take well, but it is only $3 , so go with what YOU want to do.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow that's a really nice jacket for 3 bucks..
I'm thinking same as others on this about the dye.. not sure if that would take or not.
A black cape would look cool over it ... and as some others said about adding things to it maybe you could add black stones instead. or even a simple black necklace.
try the black light effect and post a pic of how it looks please.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well im with the group on this one as well. I would leave it just as it is. It looks cool with the green fabric. Maybe instead of changing the fabric you could change ur style of witch. Make her darker with darker hair Ive seen some nasty looking witch heads that would look great with that jacket. But you did only pay 3 bucks...If you want to change it ..do it.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I really like the lime green color, that's what caught my eye.. I think I'll keep it lime green... thanks for all of your help peeps....

I think goodwill is having a special 2 sale today& tomorrow...everything is 50%off... I think I need to get down there...lol


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

NP - you got a really good deal!!! That looks great and will make a fantastic prop!

To dye or not to dye - that is your question that only you can answer.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would say keep it too... it would really stand out! Excellent cut to it. Excellent deal!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

NATUREPIXIE said:


> I really like the lime green color, that's what caught my eye.. I think I'll keep it lime green... thanks for all of your help peeps....
> 
> I think goodwill is having a special 2 sale today& tomorrow...everything is 50%off... I think I need to get down there...lol


Glad to hear you are keeping it the way it is! I love it!


----------

